# The dancing dog competition! You have to see this!



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

A friend sent me this link to a musical dog competition video. It's not a Havanese but it's absolutely adorable. I know Hav's compete in this too and if someone has some links to some videos for them, I would love for you to share. Here is the link
- Carolyn Scott & Rookie[/URL]


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

Wow I didnt realize my post will end up actually showing the video! Im new at this, obviously. Anyway, hope it works.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow, that was pretty cool! Lots of training. Dog looks like he/she loves her and would do anything to please her! Great owners. Very cute! - I like the 'meditate my direction' backwards, that was spectacular!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I love Freestyle! It's very neat to watch. We have a thread talking about this here:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1884&


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Where I took Sis to obedience they taught that there- really cute!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

No matter how many times I see that video, I never get tired of it. It always makes me smile.


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

That is remarkable! SO CUTE when her puts his paws around her!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I also never get tired of seeing the dance video's, they are so amazing.


----------

